# vivarium heating issues



## mattgtfc (May 13, 2010)

hi, im just starting on the hobby so want to make sure all is right so am testing lots of ways to get my viv heat right for a bearded dragon. my tank is 3x2x2, i have put a 100w spotlight in to the tank , i can reach a basking temperature of 105-110c when placing a log into position (8 inches off the floor), my problem is that the floor of the tank in the 'warm end' im only reaching temps of 80c and in the cool end of 70c which i know is too cold, i know my thermometer may not be that great as its a stick on one ( digital already ordered and on way) but i was wondering the best way to get over the tank not being warm enough with just the 100w bulb

am i best to use a lower wattage buld alongside a ceramic heater? ( ideally i just wanted to heat with a bulb ) or put a second bulb into the tank to aid with heating both the warm and cooler sides up?

ill get there and want to get it spot on before i even think about picking my beardie up !!


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Firstly get a thermostat, to regulate the heat source.

Then move the probe from the stat, and place it (or reptile-friendly glue it) to where you want the beardie to bask.

Then set the thermostat to what temperature you want it to be, and the bulb should heat the basking spot accuratly. Ceramics are better, and more accurate, so if you normal bulb cant keep the temperatures, changing to a ceramic may be better.

Also, make sure the basking spot is accessable, so if the log is 8 inches high, and the beardie cant get on, it cant bask.

Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## mattgtfc (May 13, 2010)

thanks :2thumb:

my issue is that my 100w spotlamp is not heating the viv at the cooler end of the viv to the temp that is needed and the warm side is only reaching 80c, i have a thermostat on order but as the bulb is not creating a high enough temp then that would not solve it for now, i may change to a ceramic heater to warm the tank then, what size would you recommend for a 3x2x2 vivarium? should i also put a lower wattage bulb along side the thermostated ceramic to give me light to go along side the light from the uv bulb?

i was going to create the basking log only that height but was going to make it accessible to the beardie with other decoration to climb up, would this work?

sorry for so many questions :lol2: ill get there, just want to get it right


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, the cooler end should not be heated. Beardies need UV, so a UV tube along the top of the tank should do perfectly and give out enough light :2thumb:.

The log should be easily accessible, so if the log has little ramps going up to it, it should be fine.

I have mainly kept snakes, and i dont use bulbs, but researched alot. I have kept Leopard Gecko's, but didnt use ceramics. I would search up, and find out how many watts it needs to be, I presume it should be about 150W, but am unsure. Make sure the Thermostat can the bulb. The cheap thermostats (about £20), will only take 100 watts, so are more made for heat mats, so a warning to you :2thumb:


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

when you get your digital thermometers check your temps again you may be surprised, stick and dial ones can be miles out.


----------



## mattgtfc (May 13, 2010)

:2thumb:

many thanks for advice, ill test temps again when thermometer arrives, if the viv is not up to the correct temps then i shall replace my spotlight with a ceramic heater
:notworthy:


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

mattgtfc said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> many thanks for advice, ill test temps again when thermometer arrives, if the viv is not up to the correct temps then i shall replace my spotlight with a ceramic heater
> :notworthy:


if its still out come back on some one will help sort it.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Anthony Laing said:


> Firstly get a thermostat, to regulate the heat source.
> 
> Then move the probe from the stat, and place it (or reptile-friendly glue it) to where you want the beardie to bask.
> 
> ...


if you put the thermostat probe where you want the beardie to bask then you're only having a basking spot of 92f (on a habistat dimming thermostat) instead of the 105 - 115f.

A 100watt bulb will be fine in a 3x2x2 but put the thermostat wherever it needs to be so you have the right basking spot, right hot end and right cool end. There's no right or wrong place, just as long as the temperatures are right in all the right places. If your cool end is too cold then lower the basking spot a bit.


----------



## DarrenHackett (Apr 16, 2010)

Im currently using a 3x2x2 viv, my beardie is now 4 month old. 

I use a 2ft arcadia uv tube, with a 75watt exo terro sunglo, (after a previous explosion with a cheap bulb). 

Bask spot hits 115, centre hits 90, cool end hits a max of 86.

My little man, has 1 large log in at the min, it ramps up, and runs the length of the UV, then slightly dips under the bask spot. 

I found through trial and error, and from some advice form here, that rasing, lowering bask spots, do affect temps. 

You will get there, I had my setup all ready for almost 2 months, 4 weeks later, my lil man looks so happy and active. He eats, poops, wants to be held.


----------



## mattgtfc (May 13, 2010)

Hi, many thanks for all the advice, my digital thermometer arrived this morning and have had light running and testing temps, after about an hour from them being on i had reached a temp of 24c in the cool end and 30c in the warm end  am awaiting delivery of my thermostat to keep the temps regulated and then i can set about finding the correct height for the basking spot.:2thumb:


----------

